# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση αγρίων πουλιών στο Σχιστό

## lagreco69

Ειναι σχετικα παλιο το video! το ανεβαζω κυριως για τους νεοτερους. δειτε το!! γιατι αξιζει να κανουμε ολοι μας!!! το λιθαρακι μας, οτι μπορουμε!! για να σταματησει η τουλαχιστον να μειωθει!! αυτη η μαστιγα εμποριου αγριων πτηνων που γεννηθηκαν στην φυση!! και που μονο εκει ανηκουν!!!! στο video απελευθερωθηκαν πολλες καρδερινες, φλωροι, φανετες. κοτσιφια, και γαλιαντρες.

----------


## Ηρακλής

like like like!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη αν αυτο γινοταν καθε Κυριακη στο σχιστο και καθε μερα στα πετ ολης της χωρας χωρις καμερες τοτε θα τους ελεγα μπραβο...

----------


## PAIANAS

Για τα μάτια του κόσμου ..Από τις 52 Κυριακές του χρόνου ,διαλέγουμε 2-3 καλούμε και τα κανάλια και κάνουμε το σχετικό τζερτζελέ .
Ακόμα κι έτσι, είναι σίγουρα θετικό αλλά είναι και λίγο και αποσπασματικό και για το θεαθήναι .
Πόσα ελευθερώθηκαν σε σχέση με όσα πιάνονται και διακινούνται κάτω από τη μύτη των ''αρμοδίων '' αρχών ?
Πόση αδιαφορία κρύβεται πίσω από τις ταμπέλες των ''οικολογικών'' οργανώσεων ?
Μήπως ασχολούνται με τα μικροπούλια μόνον όταν είναι να ''δείξουν '' ένα επιπλέον έργο ώστε να σιγουρέψουν τις επιδοτήσεις ?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

στο 1:35 φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι στο κλουβι εχει μεσα παπαγαλακια budgies.. για ποιο λογο να τα ελευθερωσουν στην ελλαδα ενω δεν ειναι ο τοπος καταγωγης τους.. κανονικα στην αυστραλια επρεπε να τα ελευθερωσουν.. εκτος αυτου μπορει κανενα παπαγαλακι να ανεβει στο μπαλκονι κανενος και να νομιζει πως ξεφυγε απο κλουβι καποιου αλλου και να το αρπαξει...

----------


## jk21

με τα αγριοπουλια οι συγκεκριμενες οργανωσεις ασχολουνται ετσι κι αλλιως .μονο με αγριοπουλια ,ασχετα αν ειναι τραυματισμενα ή αρρωστα ή θα θελαμε εκ του μακρωθεν εμεις να ασχολουνται και με τα πιασμενα .αν ειναι κατι ευκολο και χωρις προσκοματα σε συμφεροντα κλπ ας το αναλαβουν παραλληλα και οι πολυπληθεις συλλογοι και η πανω απο μια ομοσπονδιες οικοσιτων πτηνων που εχει η χωρα ... ετσι κι αλλιως ακομα και για τις επιδοτησεις να το κανανε οι συγκεκριμενες οργανωσεις ,τωρα εχουν στερεψει ,οποτε οσοι πραγματικα αγαπανε τα πουλια ,αφου αυτες ισως το κανουν για το θεαθειναι ,ας αναλαβουν δραση ...

και οταν τα φορουμ και πριν απο ολα το δικο μας ,περα απο διαδικτυακη επικοινωνια ,αποκτησουν και αμεση (οχι 10-15 ατομων αλλα πολυ μεγαλυτερη ) τοτε θα ειναι και στις δικες μας υποχρεωσεις ,αφου η αγαπη για τα πουλια της ελληνικης φυσης ,πρεπει απο θεωρια καποια στιγμη να γινει και για μας πραξει

----------


## jk21

> στο 1:35 φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι στο κλουβι εχει μεσα παπαγαλακια budgies.. για ποιο λογο να τα ελευθερωσουν στην ελλαδα ενω δεν ειναι ο τοπος καταγωγης τους.. κανονικα στην αυστραλια επρεπε να τα ελευθερωσουν.. εκτος αυτου μπορει κανενα παπαγαλακι να ανεβει στο μπαλκονι κανενος και να νομιζει πως ξεφυγε απο κλουβι καποιου αλλου και να το αρπαξει...


καταρχην εκει που λες ειναι ο παγκος των παρανομων εμπορων .ακομα και κατασχεση τελικα να εγινε και σε αυτα ,κανεις δεν ειπε οτι απελευθερωθηκαν και σιγουρα δεν απελευθερωθηκαν .αν κατι τετοιο εγινε (κατασχεση αν ηταν εμπορευμα χωρις αδεια ) τοτε θα προωθηθηκαν σε κλουβια των οργανωσεων (υπαρχουν σε νησια οπως η αιγινα ή η παρος ) ή στο αττικο παρκο   



αντι να μας απασχολει η οποια επεμβαση για το θεαθειναι ή μη των οργανωσεων ,ας μας απασχολει οτι χιλιαδες κοσμος ψωνιζει απο αυτους καθε βδομαδα .δεν βρισκονται εκει τυχαια ..... οχι μονο κοσμος που δεν γνωριζει οτι αυτο για τα πουλια ειναι βασανισμος (πολλοι στην ελλαδα ,ειδικα μεγαλοι ανθρωποι που μεγαλωσαν με αυτη την παραδοση ειναι δυσκολο ακομα και να το αντιληφθουν ) αλλα και << εκτροφεις >>  ιθαγενων που ενω εχουν μικρα απο τα πουλια τους ,πανε καθε τοσο εκει για να αγορασουν << απο κανενα μωρε για να ενισχυσουμε το αιμαι ----> στην ουσια να πεθανουμε με ατοξπλασμα και αυτα που εχουμε >> ..... 

ο πρωτος το λιθο ....

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη θ'ανοίξω το στόμα μου και δεν θα κρατιέμαι ..
Έχεις ακούσει για διάφορες βίλες στην Ελλάδα ,αλλά κυρίως στο εξωτερικό όπου μεταξύ των άλλων ''ακριβών '' διακοσμητικών πραγμάτων ,συνυπάρχουν ζωντανά γεράκια ,αετοί και άλλα ''προστατευόμενα '' είδη ?
Μήπως ξέρεις την προέλευση τους ? 
Το πρόβλημα δεν το γιγαντώνει κάποιος που τυχόν θα βάλει στο κοπάδι του 1-2-3 άγρια ...Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουν γεμίσει τα πετ σόπς πιασμένα ,στο Σχιστό γίνεται πάρτυ και στις τοπικές κοινωνίες της υπαίθρου ,καρδερίνα-σκαρθί-λούγαρο -φανέτο νοούνται μόνο πιασμένα ..Και γι αυτό (και με δική μας φυσικά ευθύνη ) δεν γίνεται τίποτα .
Το ότι κάνουν έργο οι φιλοζωϊκές δεν αμφισβητείται . Αν ρωτήσεις όμως  ανθρώπους που έχουν βοηθήσει είτε σαν εθελοντές ,είτε σαν υπάλληλοι σε κάποια από αυτές ,να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα μιλάς με τόση θέρμη για το θεάρεστο έργο τους και θ'ανακαλύψεις πράγματα που δεν φαίνονται ούτε με την πρώτη ,ούτε με τη δεύτερη ματιά . Ότι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός ...
Ας μείνουμε λοιπόν στο ωραίο ...αααα απελευθέρωσαν κάποια πιασμένα ..μπράβο !!!..και κοιμόμαστε μετά ΟΛΟΙ ήσυχοι με τη συνείδησή μας !

----------


## jk21

οι οργανωσεις για το οποιο εργο τους καθαρο ή βρωμικο κρινονται  ... 
για μενα το θεμα ειναι οτι το Σχιστο ειναι καθε βδομαδα γεματο και η ευθυνη δεν βαραινει μονο αυτες ! αν το θεμα μας πρεπει να ειναι γιατι πηγανε τα καναλια ή οχι και αν διαφημιστικανε οι οργανωσεις ή οχι ,τοτε υποθετω θα θελαμε να μην υπηρχε αυτο το βιντεακι ...αν δεν υπηρχε αυτο το βιντεακι θα ηξερε ολος αυτος ο κοσμος που το ειδε στο youtube το τι γινεται εκει; διυλιζουμε τον κωνοπα και καταπινουμε την καμηλο ... 

μην περιμενουμε απο οργανωσεις με συμφεροντα ή μη να λυσουμε το προβλημα αλλα οσοι λενε οτι αγαπανε τα ιθαγενη και εστω αν δεν δημιουργουνε την εκταση του προβληματος οσοι βαζουν στο κοπαδι 2-3 αγρια ( υποθεση κανω ,οχι αποδοχη ) ας μπουνε μπροσταρηδες ! μπορει συλλογος για ιθαγενη να μην υπαρχει αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ανηκουν σε συλλογους για αλλα πτηνα .αν πραγματι ανησυχουν για το μελλον της φτερωτης πανιδας ας βαλουνε μεγαλυτερη πλατη ,διπλα στους πιθανως περιστασιακα ασχολουμενους των λεγομενων φιλοζωικων οργανωσεων ! γιατι αν περιμενουν απο το κρατος ....

----------


## jk21

το θεμα θα παραμεινει στη κατηγορια <<για ολα τα ειδη πτηνων >> για καποιες μερες (για να μην χρειαζονται τα ποστ αναγκη εγκρισης ) οσο θα ειναι ενεργο και μετα θα μεταφερθει εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...AF%CE%B1%CF%82

αν στο διαστημα αυτο ,εμφανισθει καποιο ποστ (που δεν νομιζω ) που να υποστηριζει την αιχμαλωσια των πουλιων ,η μεταφορα θα γινει αμεσα εκει

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν ανεβασα το video για να δημιουργησω ενταση στην παρεα μας!! το εκανα για να δουνε κυριως οι νεοτεροι. που ισως καποια στιγμη της ζωης τους να θελησουν να αποκτησουν ενα τετοιου ειδους αγριο πτηνο. να γνωριζουν, οτι ειναι παρανομο!! και ανηθικο!! το να πανε να το παρουν απο αυτου του ειδους τα παζαρια και να προτιμησουν!! να δωσουν κατι παραπανω για εκτροφης πτηνο με δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου, που εννοειτε οτι δεν θα πιαστηκε στην φυση του. τωρα το ποσο ο καθενας αντιλαμβανεται το τι συμβαινει γυρω του και στην φυση, το ποσο γνωριζει ο καθενας μας! οτι η αρνηση του ειναι πανισχυρο οπλο εναντιων των λαθροθυρων!!! σε αυτην την περιπτωση!! και το ποσο τον ενδιαφερει το θεμα της λαθροθηριας, ποιο πολυ απο το να βαλει νεες ζαντες στο αμαξι του!! κακως μεν.. αλλα ειναι προσωπικο θεμα του καθενος. μερικοι το αποκαλουν και εθιμο! το να πιανουν αγρια πτηνα, εγω λεω! περι ορεξεως.... διαφωνω εξισου! για της cameres και την αυτοπροβολη του καλου π.χ σαμαρειτη μεσω αυτου του μεσου. αλλα περα απο ενα μεγαλο αλλο θεμα, περι χορηγησεων και συμφεροντων για τα mme και τις οργανωσεις. η camera ηταν και το εργαλειο που θα κρινουν τα νεα παιδια, τι ειναι σωστο και τι λαθος σε αυτο το video.

----------


## jk21

+1000 !!!!

----------


## kirkal

γνώριζα ότι πουλάνε διάφορα στο Σχιστό αλλά όχι και πουλιά...η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω πάει ποτέ και δεν είχα εικόνες.....ευχαριστώ για το βίντεο...
ήθελα να κάνω και μια ερώτηση...όλοι αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι τι απέγιναν;;
ευτυχώς τα άγρια πουλιά απελευθερώθηκαν...τα υπόλοιπα;;

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη δεν έχεις ιδέα τι κόντρες και ένταση έχει δημιουργήσει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα σε κάποιους από μας ...Τώρα πια ''βαρεθήκαμε '' να κονταροχτυπιόμαστε στο πληκτρολόγιο και όποιος θέλει και μπορεί ας το κάνει με πράξεις ..Γιατί όλοι στην Ελλάδα (φυσικά και εγώ μέσα) ,έχουμε μάθει να κριτικάρουμε κι όχι να προτείνουμε ,να παλεύουμε ,να βρίσκουμε λύσεις ..και τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια .
Όσο για τους συλλόγους που ανέφερε σε προηγούμενο πόστ ο Δημήτρης ,στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι άλλα λόγια ν'
αγαπιόπαστε ..πιθανώς και να μας βολεύει όλους αυτή η κατάσταση.

----------


## lagreco69

> γνώριζα ότι πουλάνε διάφορα στο Σχιστό αλλά όχι και πουλιά...η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω πάει ποτέ και δεν είχα εικόνες.....ευχαριστώ για το βίντεο...
> ήθελα να κάνω και μια ερώτηση...όλοι αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι τι απέγιναν;;
> ευτυχώς τα άγρια πουλιά απελευθερώθηκαν...τα υπόλοιπα;;


Κυριακο το ερωτημα σου εχει απαντηθει απο τον Δημητρη στο post #7 για το τι προφανως απεγιναν τα Budgies.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτό το βιντεακι το βάζουν και στα ξένα φόρουμ για να μειώσουν για έναν ακόμα λόγο τους Έλληνες...

----------


## jk21

εμεις στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα πραγματι εχουμε τα χαλια μας .... στις αλλες χωρες του νοτου ειναι καλυτερα; το youtube ειναι γεματα βιντεακια πουλοπιαστων απο ιταλια ,γαλλια (ειδικα εκει στην κορσικη ειναι ταλαντουχοι ) ,ισπανια ...

----------


## PAIANAS

*Ας βάλουμε κάποτε μυαλό και ας κάνουμε την αρχή για αλλαγή πορείας ..Αυτό όμως θέλει μπροστάρηδες ..και μπροστά στα δύσκολα και στις ευθύνες ,όλοι κιοτεύουν* .
Δυστυχώς ,πράγματα χιλιοειπωμένα χωρίς αντίκρυσμα .Αυτοί είμαστε ,αυτούς τους πολιτικούς επιλέγουμε ,αυτές τις τακτικές ακολουθούμε ,έχουμε κάνει τρόπο ζωής και ηδονή την παρανομία και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι και σε 10-20 χρόνια τα παιδιά μας θα αντιμετωπίζουν τις ίδιες νοσηρές καταστάσεις . 
Ένας η δύο κούκοι δεν φέρνουν την άνοιξη και όσοι πιστεύουν ότι μόνοι τους μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν ,ας προσέξουν το ανέβασμα της σκάλας ..γιατί το πέσιμο από ψηλά δεν είναι μόνο ηχηρό ..ενίοτε προκαλεί και συντριπτικά τραύματα !

----------


## jk21

*Ας βάλουμε κάποτε μυαλό και ας κάνουμε την αρχή για αλλαγή πορείας ..Αυτό όμως θέλει μπροστάρηδες ..και μπροστά στα δύσκολα και στις ευθύνες ,όλοι κιοτεύουν* .


για να το λες κατι θα ξερεις 


Δυστυχώς ,πράγματα χιλιοειπωμένα χωρίς αντίκρυσμα .Αυτοί είμαστε ,αυτούς τους πολιτικούς επιλέγουμε ,αυτές τις τακτικές ακολουθούμε ,έχουμε κάνει τρόπο ζωής και ηδονή την παρανομία και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι και σε 10-20 χρόνια τα παιδιά μας θα αντιμετωπίζουν τις ίδιες νοσηρές καταστάσεις . 

και γω το φοβαμαι αλλα αν το χωραφι δειχνει αγονο το σκλαζιζεις ,το σπαιρνεις ,κανεις το καθηκον σου και οτι γινει ...

Ένας η δύο κούκοι δεν φέρνουν την άνοιξη και όσοι πιστεύουν ότι μόνοι τους μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν ,ας προσέξουν το ανέβασμα της σκάλας ..γιατί το πέσιμο από ψηλά δεν είναι μόνο ηχηρό ..ενίοτε προκαλεί και συντριπτικά τραύματα !


ουτε ο Παπαφλεσσας περιμενε να νικησει τον Μπραιμη στα ΜΑΝΙΑΚΙ αλλα τον λοφο τον ανεβηκε για να δειξει οτι παντοτε σε τετοιες στιγμες καποιος πρεπει να το κανει ... και ηταν ετοιμος για ολα !




* τωρα ολα αυτα μπορει να φαινονται (ισως κατα καποιον τροπο να μην ειναι )  λιγο off topic και ακαταλαβιστικα αλλα ενιοτε παιανας και jk παραμιλανε με ουσια ή χωρις ουσια

----------

